# Nano setup



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

That sounds like an impressive accomplishment! I wouldn't even call it a nano-planted tank. It's most certainly a pico-planted tank! It is definitely commendable that you've managed to achieve plant growth (and even pearling) with such a simple setup. I'd be hard-pressed to offer any additional advice to make your setup "perfect". 

If your plants are healthy and growing and you don't have an algae cup, then it is already as perfect as it can be! 

How long have you seen the cloudiness around?


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

Since I set it up, but I did a water change and it went away, don't think I washed the sand well enough. Theres no algae to speak of, and the plants are growing, but slowly. Was looking through amanos second book, and saw one, and decided to give it a whirl. I'm still consitering upgrading the light, adding some more ferts, co2, and seeing how stable I can make it. Until then, it will just be this. I got the sand in my 30 gallon this weekend, so, I'm saving up for plants for that...


----------



## Fish dude (Nov 3, 2002)

I thought of doing what pooky said in his/her post but i wasnt sure if it works, "Co2 is added via an air tube once a day, usually about 4-5 puffs" can you do that for a 14 gallon tank or would you pass out!?


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

I think 14 might be a bit big, but you can see the effect it has....


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

I would suggest not doing it by an air pump, but, perhaps setting up a DIY Co2 reactor...


----------



## Fish dude (Nov 3, 2002)

how do i do that...


----------



## kor4ever (Feb 26, 2003)

Check out this site for DIY Yeast, its around the middle of the webpage. While your there and plan to DIY CO2 check out the CO2 reactor part, it will come in handy.

http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/CO2/

felix


----------



## cerealkllr4 (Mar 27, 2003)

I've got a few tanks likely for the Nano transformation and I'm also interested in the odd "Container" project. Who recommends what? What should I and the general Nano-Nerd look out for or aim towards?

I've also seen small CF desklamps rated at 6500K(11 or 13w methinks). I'm hoping these would be a good starting light.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow... One of the oldest nano threads here. And now it's at the top! Because of this popst.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

CPDzeke said:


> Wow... One of the oldest nano threads here. And now it's at the top! Because of this popst.


High value reply to a high value post. Padding our post counts, are we? :icon_roll


----------

